# I just don't understand



## Stephen1725 (May 17, 2007)

Ok, there is a known Sniper threat all throughout Baghdad. The Army knows this, I know this...There are ways out there to mitigate the risk of having sniper casualties, but the Army doesn't seen to want to pay the money for it. Instead we are buying 50in plasma screen tv.s for the dfac.(dining facility) I just dont understand why no one higher up sees the need for these items. They train use in countersniper operations, but do not give us the things we need to carry out our mission. It frusterates the hell out of me. Yest. we had another soldier in my unit die, he was killed by a sniper. I just dont understand these useless deaths. Simple things like binos and advanced optics, could easily slow down the rate of deaths among my friends... If anyone here has any pull with top army officials, let them know that soldiers here are getting frusterated. We will continue the mission, but please help us. My friends dont need to die. Not for something like this. Someone, anyone let army officials know, please!!!
Spc. Marshall
p.s. the soldiers name has not yet been released to the pubic, but keep his family in your prayers. you can look here in a couple of days to find out more information on this soldiers sacrifice. http://www.warfoto.com/3rdiv.htm


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your friend. All of us have seen too much of that, and I have attended _far_ too many Fallen Comrade ceremonies with only three months in-country.

As I am sure you are aware, things like TVs come out of the MWR budget, which has different purse strings than the budget for things like ACOGs. It's not that the Army doesn't have the money for tactical gear, it's just that they allocate funds in a way that seems incomprehensible at times. I am sure you are all too aware that the Army (despite its pronouncements) doesn't really care about soldiers as individuals, but rather as "combat power." This is somewhat understandable, considering the difficult position the Army is in at the moment, but does nothing to help when your buddy is lying in a pool of blood.

I have been extremely fortunate that the good people here on HGF and over on TGF have given so generously to the men in my unit. Without these fine patriots, our sniper team would be short on ACOGs, our MRF without spotting scopes, and some good soldiers would be feeling a lot less appreciated.

My father is a full-bird working just outside the Pentagon. I'll direct his attention to your post.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I always hate to hear about one of those scumbags murdering a Soldier. It angers me to just hear about it. I can only imagine your anger and frustration. 

Good luck and stay safe Specialist.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear it Stephen. I learned during my time in the USAF that there's many different types of money. There's equipment money, repair money, safety money, office supplies money, recreation money, training money, etc.

It would appear the nogoodniks in Washington and the Pentagon have shortchanged you and your men again. Makes me sick. I'm praying for you and your buddies.


----------



## Stephen1725 (May 17, 2007)

*Spc. Gamble*

Spc. Carter A. Gamble Jr., 24 of Brownstown, Ind., died June 24 in Duraiya, Iraq, of wounds suffered from enemy small arms fire. He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 15th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, Fort Benning, Ga.

Spc. Gamble was the soldier who I started this post for. I wasnt allowed to use his name before pending the contact of his family. I just wanted everyone to know that this man is a true hero!
Spc. Marshall


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

God bless his wonderful soul.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rob_TN said:


> God bless his wonderful soul.


:smt1099 A fallen Hero of the country. May God give his soul rest and peace and comfort to his family and friends. :smt1099


----------

